# Look what we saw on our trip today



## Diva Q (Jul 2, 2007)

My husband and I were coming home today from a wedding we went to and look at what we came across:











Very very cool. I wanted to cook on it BADLY!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd jump right up on the thing if it was parked.  It was rolling last time I saw it in Buffalo. Too bad it only does Brats.


----------



## Larry D. (Jul 2, 2007)

I saw it a few months ago, near Greensboro, NC but I didn't get a good look at 65 mph.  I wonder what it costs per day to use that thing??


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2007)




----------

